# cant swallow



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 12, 2012)

My young colombian is the weirdest eater, he will eat just about anything but he has such a hard time swallowing things... Im sure to cut things up so they arent too big but its like everything he eats get stuck in the roof of his mouth and he struggles to get it down and/or out forever until i have to pull it out myself.... i swear every time i feed him i have a heart attack and have to sit there watching him to be sure he doesnt choke and die when i walk away.... stresses me out!!!! i hope he grows out of this problem quickly. :/


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 12, 2012)

Kodo sometimes gets softer pieces of meat stuck on his upper teeth, and his attempts to remove it remind me of a dog licking peanut butter off the roof of their mouth. He has never had a problem dislodging it, though. Does your tegu have trouble swallowing everything of just certain foods?


----------



## DavidRosi (Aug 13, 2012)

Got to remember that in the wild, tegus are opportunistic scavengers; at first I used to worry about my 'gu not being able to swallow things but then think about the fact that in the wild they'll eat birds and reasonably large rodents whole.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll have to take a video of it and post it.... he literally sucks in deep breathes with noises like he cant breathe and will struggle to get it off the roof of his mouth, longest ive let him go was 10mins and he almost looked like he was going to pass out. Its not like its getting stuck in his throat, its like peanut butter on the roof of your mouth. Ground turkey is the worst.....


----------



## DavidRosi (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah man, video would be a good idea. My 'gu is such a pig that he does even give himself time to choke !


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ill get a video today, by the way I'm a chick....


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 14, 2012)

Would like to watch it


----------



## DavidRosi (Aug 14, 2012)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> Ill get a video today, by the way I'm a chick....



Apologies, I use the term "man" very loosely. Brits don't think before they speak, it's in our nature.


----------

